# Baume And Mercier Bm 13750 Caliber



## haider (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi,

I'm wondering if anybody knows what customisation is done by Baume and Mercier to the ETA Valjoux 7750 movement to produce the BM 13750?

Thanks

Haider


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Fraid not, same layout so it will be minimal I would think, some decoration maybe?


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Many companies hide behind the numbers when they create their own calibers. I don't know what are the modifications made, as Jason said could be just decoration and polishing the parts.


----------



## haider (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for your help. I came across this about the Valjoux 7750: -

link removed as per forum rules

I can't seem to track down any info on the BM 13750.

I was just wondering about the mechanics of the watch. Baume & Mercier have a good reputation in Europe of producing a quality product for the price - design, movement and reliability. I was told by a colleague over from the other side of the Pond that may not be the case. To be honest I have worn the Capeland S chronograph everyday for 4 years and I have no complaints regarding it. I just thought I'd dip in a toe to see if that was the case. I'm not expecting a Patek Philippe or Breguet quality of construction, just good-workhorse mechanicals backed up with good contemporary case/bracelet.

Thanks

Haider


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> just good-workhorse mechanicals backed up with good contemporary case/bracelet.


I think thats exactly what you have, B+M are definitely up there in the quality stakes, I have a Capeland XXL and the quality is at least as good as contemporary Omega in my opinion....

The 7750 in any of its guises is a well respected 'workhorse' movement, should give many years of reliable service


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 20, 2007)

Polished the back? There are a few companies that replace bits of movements, like IWC, but not many.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

jasonm said:


> I have a Capeland XXL and the quality is at least as good as contemporary Omega in my opinion....


...apart from that problem with the dial markers...and as long as you don't drop it. h34r:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

:sadwalk: :schmoll:

No one forgets anything on this bloody forum do they


----------



## haider (Oct 23, 2008)

Hemlock said:


> Polished the back? There are a few companies that replace bits of movements, like IWC, but not many.


I'd hoped they (B&M) had removed the stock plastic bits but it is hard to ascertain without taking the hood off and having a poke about...


----------

